# Wow, the largest cave in the world?



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

http://www.enlightened-planet.com/2015/03/a-farmer-saw-hole-in-rock-and-inside.html

and one of the most beautiful sites I've ever seen.


----------



## jujube (Mar 22, 2015)

Awesome, Denise!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 22, 2015)

Outstanding!  thanks, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

thanks ladies, I am getting a bit more curious exploring online since I can't travel the world, yet, LOL!!


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2015)

I was in Vietnam and once and I am not going back.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

I thought about that before I posted, and I was telling my sis that it's a place I have no desire to visit, only because I just couldn't, that's all.  I'm sorry if it upset you OM.  My sis is dating a neat guy, I like him so much.  He did 3 tours in VN, and well, my heart wrenches when I think about our guys and gals that went through that  denise


----------

